# Eat your Beets .. .. ..



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2014)

Got schooled tonite by nurse ratchet  about why I need to eat or drink beets.....so lucky you,you guys can hear it too. 

 The liver is an organ that removes toxins and other harmful substances from the body, allowing the body to function without experiencing the many illnesses and other harmful side effects that these toxins can cause. For this reason, it is crucial that individuals periodically detoxify their livers. One of the most common and effective natural liver detoxifiers is the beet. Beets have been used to fight liver toxins and to increase the overall level of health of individuals for many years, and they can be easily integrated into one`s diet to keep the liver working at an optimal level.

Beets are beneficial to one's health for many reasons, as they are a high-antioxidant vegetable that contains a number of important substances, including: betaine, betalains, fiber, iron, betacyanin, folate, and betanin. Pectin, which is a fiber found in beets, can also help clean the toxins that have been removed from the liver, allowing them to be flushed out of the system instead of reabsorbed by the body. Because of this property, many medical professionals encourage individuals to eat beets raw without juicing them, so that these fibers can be ingested as completely as possible. This is not difficult, as they can be baked, grated, or roasted as well as eaten alone or incorporated into other dishes.

However, beet juice can be highly beneficial, as it allows the betaine to stay intact. Betaine is the substance that encourages the liver cells to get rid of toxins. Additionally, betaine acts to defend the liver and bile ducts, which are important if the liver is to function properly. This particular substance is also said by some to decrease the risk of coronary and cerebral artery diseases, as it lowers inflammation in the body, allowing the many systems to work without interruption.

Additionally, beets have been linked to the healing of the liver, a decrease in homocysteine, an improvement in stomach acid production, prevention of the formation of free-radicals in LDL, and the prevention of lung, liver, skin, spleen, and colon cancer. Though these health benefits are not directly linked to the detoxification of the liver, they allow the body as a whole to work more efficiently. Because the systems of the body are all intertwined and rely upon one another to work properly, this indirectly affects the ability of the liver to rid itself of toxins and continue to work at an optimal level.

The recommended serving of beets varies depending upon the source, so the best way to go about integrating them into a diet is to start the day with beet juice instead of coffee, to add grated beets to salads and other dishes where appropriate, and to include a baked or roasted beet as a side dish with dinner as often as possible.

People who are looking for a natural way to improve the health of their liver and to enhance their overall vigor will quickly find that incorporating beets into their diet will allow them to function at a more efficient level. Because beets contain so many important substances, they will cause a marked improvement in both liver health and overall wellbeing.  

I got 3 baseball size beets for $2.49 tonite as a demand . :action-smiley-060:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 6, 2014)

I absolutely love beets! My mom pickles them and my father-in-law makes the best vegetable soup out of them.  I buy the canned ones and heat in the microwave, juce and all.  Just dont spill as its very hard to get out of clothes.


----------



## Populus54 (Jan 6, 2014)

Chia seeds, aloe, chilantro are very good detoxifiers. Juice it all up and you'll as healthy as a whip.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 13, 2014)

Good to hear. I love beets! oh fuck and turnips! I love turnips. But nothing beats potatoes for me. By far my fav veggie. I HATE cauliflower!!!!!!!!!! broccoli is  cauliflower's delicious cousin.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 13, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Good to hear. I love beets! oh fuck and turnips! I love turnips. But nothing beats potatoes for me. By far my fav veggie. I HATE cauliflower!!!!!!!!!! broccoli is  cauliflower's delicious cousin.



Don't want to hijack Sasquatches beet thread, but on the cauliflower try mashing em like mashed potatoes with a little milk or whipping cream and then maybe top with some shredded cheese.  I don't care for cauliflower a whole lot, but this is a good way to make em taste better.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Had a good cauliflower recipe the other night.  It was called Mac and cheese. Cauliflower, coconut flour, cheese and something else. Lol. But all baked together and it was pretty damn good.  Can't do the beets though. ..


----------



## Gj (Jan 13, 2014)

Pickled beets are great.


----------



## reckbates (Jan 21, 2014)

Harvard Beets are made after the jar/can is opened usually (some commercial available) and are a sweet n' sour flavor. Some made with vinegar - we use orange juice instead - and in a thickened sweetened sauce. Excellent if you have never tried them.
If he is cooking them and eating them boiled then opening a jar of canned ones and heating them up would be the same, just faster.

As for pickling them in quarters or big chunks, that is the most common way since you want a relatively uniform size in the jar. There is no rule that only whole beets may be pickled.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just found out last week my mom in law has breast cancer at 74...one of the wifes sisters is a whole food nut nothing but organic foods and organic remedies she has her drinking a beet, apple, carrot juice beets being the main ingredient for a cancer remedy i was talking to my best friend and he sent me the exact same drink so there must be something to it....mom in law goes in for surgery in 10 days....gonna start eating more beets thanks for the info IB!


----------



## Alinshop (Jan 31, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Had a good cauliflower recipe the other night.  It was called Mac and cheese. Cauliflower, coconut flour, cheese and something else. Lol. But all baked together and it was pretty damn good.  Can't do the beets though. ..



I was wondering where the beets came in during the reading of this recipe  I bet pickled beets would be scrumptious shredded on top of your cauli dish.

Thanks for the pertinent info Ironbuilt. Makes me think want to eat me beets


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 2, 2014)

This is one of the funniest but great informative topics i have read. (except for srd1, sorry to hear bro!!)  I viszualize a bunch of muscle heads on T.V. fighting for thier spot to talk about there favorite vegtable.  My mom always made me eat veggies, now when she asks me " are you taking those funny things to make you bigger?" No mom its those damn veggies your forced me to eat all these years.   im a cancer survivor. FYI.            :lightbulb::devil-smiley-023:


----------

